# VitaMax vs. BlendTec High Powered Blender/Smoothie Machine



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

This relates to clothes in a way, because in order to wear them, the fit should be right.

What I am saying is that I am considering buying one of those industrial strength blenders, the kind with which you can make smoothies with fruits and vegetables, even with stuff like spinach and broccoli.

They also can supposedly make soups, peanut/cashew/almond butter.

The VitaMix is ~$500 and the BlendTec ~$400 at Coscto online.

I've never owned one of these, but my idea is that if I had a meal a day using one of these, (and I understand the smoothies are very filling), that it might help me keep my weight on track in a healthy way.

_*Does anyone have experience with this?*_


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Prior to purchasing an overpowered blender (my experience was with the Costco offering, about three years back, and blended meals lose their attraction and become frustratingly unsatisfying very quickly!), have you tried the "Purisalv" process. A 16oz glass of water logged Chia seeds, 30 minutes prior to eating your main meals of the day, does seem to put respectable limits on ones appetite and result in desired weight loss! Good luck, with your decision.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't heard of that, thanks!

What I need is a GF who will prepare this stuff for me, including doing the shopping.

I had a dear platonic friend who did this for a few years but I surely wouldn't have wanted to hold her back, and so introduced her to one of my colleagues.

Haha, now I guess I'm spoiled, she was a great cook! (From Thailand.)

Looking up the Chia seed info, hope it doesn't make me look like this:










But seriously, I do appreciate the comments.

So I take it you have used the Purisalv? Are are you currently, and if so, how often?

And they don't mess up your digestive system?

Thanks!

PS Eagle, I have just noticed a few days ago some of your pics on the wearing today thread, wow you look in great shape, and quite natty as well!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

> Chia seed may be eaten raw as a whole seed, providing protein, fats, and fiber.[SUP][8][/SUP] Ground chia seed is sometimes added to pinole, a coarse flour made from toasted maize kernels. *Chia seeds placed in water or fruit juice are consumed in Mexico and known as chia fresca. *The soaked seeds are gelatinous in texture and are used in gruels, porridges, and puddings. Ground chia seed is used in baked goods including breads, cakes, and biscuits.


(from Wikipedia)


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Champion has an excellent line of juicers, made in the USA and sturdy as a tank. They're half the price of the ones you've mentioned above.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a cheap Oster blender and it makes smoothies with all sorts of ingredients just fine. It's just a bit noisier than the expensive machines. The Vitamix may be better for making frozen margaritas or other crushed-ice drinks, but since I never make those, I couldn't say how my cheap Oster would handle them. No blender does the same thing as a juicer - they're two different machines. If you actually want a juicer, you'll have to spring for one; but personally, I've never thought juice is a great diet food.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a VitaMix 5200 and I absolutely love it.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, yes a blender rather than a juicer is what I had in mind.

Come to think of it, I think I gave my old blender to my mom when I didn't have space for it several years ago.

Maybe I'll give it a whirl, (if I can find it, pretty sure she never uses it).

Still like the idea of a Vita Mix or Blend Tec though.

Hey at the bottom of the page I see a tagged link to a thread about smoothie recipes.

:wink2:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

zzdocxx said:


> I haven't heard of that, thanks!
> 
> What I need is a GF who will prepare this stuff for me, including doing the shopping.
> 
> ...


I have used and still do use Purisalv to maintain my weight at my chosen set point. It seems I have an aggravating tendency to overeat a bit, when I am at my desired weight and as I creep up to 10 to 12 pounds over that point, I pull out the Chia seeds and start drinking a glass 30 minutes before my lunch and dinner and do so until my weight drops back to where it should be! As for the impact on the digestive system, I would not think anyone suffering with diverticulosis or diverticulitis would wnt to use any type of small seeds and the seeds can sometimes solidify ones BMs o) a bit. Other than that, I am not aware of any negative effects.

As for the pictures, thanks for the kind words but you must be confusing me with someone else, as I have not yet been able to unravel the vagaries of posting pics in these fora. However, hope springs eternal and...someday!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you buy the seed locally or online?

I think I want to give that a try. 

(About the photos, my mistake, I just checked and they were in a post by Mr. Billax that you quoted.)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I buy mine through the Purisalv website, but have been told there are less expensive sources. It's www.purisalv.com and, LOL, don't forget to pick up a bottle of mineral oil for use as a chaser, if such should become necessary!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

That's something to look forward to.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

JerseyJohn said:


> I have a cheap Oster blender and it makes smoothies with all sorts of ingredients just fine.


I like the old ones. They're pretty easy to find for next to nothing ($20 or less) at thrift stores. They work well and last for ever.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's my take on it in a nutshell:

BlendTec

Pros:
- Sleeker-looking
- Smaller, lighter base
- Fits on the counter top under most upper cabinets (YMMV)
- Better shaped jar
- Two-pronged blade makes for easier removal of contents
- Pre-set settings (set it and forget it)
- Quieter operation
Cons:
- Not as powerful as the Vita-Mix, despite the higher hp rating
- Digital controls make it hard to use
- Lack of a tamper makes it prone to overheating and stalling out
- Not as sturdy-feeling

Vita-Mix
Pros:- Not lacking in usable power
- Excellent tamper design
- Manual dial and high speed switch (best feature)- Feels like a tank
Cons:
- Doesn't look that appealing
- Heavy base
- Tall jar that doesn't fit under cabinets
- Harder to get all the contents out

Most people prefer the Vita-Mix unless size is a major concern. Both have similar prices and warranties.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you, that is pretty close to what I've read on the net, except I thought they said the VitaMix is quieter.

Meanwhile, my mom is going to see what blenders she has. The one I gave her, an oldie that she got from my Grandma, etc.

Maybe I'll give them a tryout.

My mom said she thought regular blenders could blend all that stuff, I'm just not sure about when you are putting stuff like spinach and carrots and broccoli into smoothies.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

If the Vitamix has an induction (brush-less) motor like the larger food processors, it will certainly be quieter, although induction motors usually only have discrete speeds rather than continuously variable speeds. My Oster handles all sorts of veggies - you just have to have enough liquid in with them to keep the stuff circulating; otherwise, it just bores a hole in the middle of the pile. I don't know if the Vitamix or any other blender does any better. Food processors are better with pulverizing dry ingredients (but not for making smoothies).


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> Thank you, that is pretty close to what I've read on the net, except I thought they said the VitaMix is quieter.
> 
> Meanwhile, my mom is going to see what blenders she has. The one I gave her, an oldie that she got from my Grandma, etc.
> 
> ...


My cheapo does fine, just chop the veggies some, and add liquid as Jersey John says. BTW, I usually add about a cup of high fiber cereal (Kashi) to the mix. I grind it first, then add some water/milk, then add the other stuff. I generally use vanilla protein powder, and fresh or frozen blueberries in mine: no matter what else you add (within reason) these tastes predominate


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

The regular type blenders, if I put some ice in there with fruit, will it smoothie it up pretty well?

OK I'll have to check with my mom and see what she found over at her house.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Good luck with the effort and remember; it's more than a diet...it's a lifestyle change! :thumbs-up:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Eagle, you look in great shape per your wearing today pics, I would like to emulate you in that regard!

:thumbs-up:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I would like to add that the VitaMix does not come apart to put the blade, etc in the dishwasher. However, you can put a few drops a Dawn in there, fill it up with water and let her rip. Pretty much leaves it sparkling.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Juice vegetables, eat fruit. Drinking fruit juice is like dumping a load of sugar down your throat.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Mr. Eagle, I was in Trader Joe's a few days ago and lo and behold they had little bags of Chia seeds for sale up at the checkout counter, with the impulse items.

I've just been using 8oz, maybe I need to up that. I'm using about a tablespoon of the seeds.

They are weird, each little seed, when soaked in water, gets a tiny blob of sort of a gelatinous substance coating it.

So the 6 - 8 oz I have been using ends up like liquid jello, more or less.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Using the Purisalv program, I put two measured tablespoons of the dry seeds into 8 to 12oz of water; allow it to sit for 10 minutes and then drink it down; wait 30 minutes and then eat my lunch or dinner. I cannot say if it has any effect on my metabolism, but it does reduce the amount of food I care to eat at each meal, respectively. Using that approach, I generally am able to drop one to two pounds a week, without changing anything else about my daily routine. Good luck in your effort!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Amazing, so you do that two times per day?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed, I do. My breakfast (almost) every day of the year, Sundays excepted, consists of two eggs, fried in olive oil, and a dry English muffin, washed down with 4oz of freshly squeezed OJ. The Chia seeds prior to my noon and evening meals helps to control my portion sizes at those meals, thus reducing my overall calorie intake.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

OK.

Trivia question, can't find the answer on the net.

How many Chia seeds in one tablespoon? Answer: A lot.

Seriously though I was curious to know, too lazy to count them however.

Question: Could the be ground up, say for example in a VitaMix? Looks like they can and you can even buy them that way. Only reason I ask, I have a friend with diverticulitis that flares up occasionally and I think those people are not supposed to eat seeds. Grinding in a coffee mill is mentioned also, but something about them being slightly oily when you do that.

Question: What are the potential effects on the GI system? Just wondering because the package says there are 6g of fiber per tablespoon.
No clear answer on internet, though appear listed as a remedy for constipation.

Something about Chia seed pudding on there also, sounds intriguing.

What I did yesterday was, I had a 12oz can of Coconut juice, the kind with pieces of young coconut floating in it, and I added 1 tablespoon of Chia seeds to it. 

It was rather nice.

Although sure I know that coconut juice has a fair amount of natural sugars in it.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's my usual brand of coconut juice, note the size is 17.5oz, btw a product of Thailand.










Chia pudding, looks good!










Not so sure about this chia pudding though, it is chocolate w/tapioca I think:










Ground Chia:










This guy has used chia to make a fine suit:


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

zzdocxx,

i am sure i am late to the game, but in case you have not purchased your blender yet, i cannot say enough about the vitamix brand... it is worth every penny... it is the only blender (for commercial use or otherwise) i would recommend or purchase for my home or business... since you didn't give a model number in your original post, i am going to assume this is a home version vitamix... i would strongly suggest their basic commercial model found here, or in any good restaurant supply shop... commercial kitchens produce more in a day than most homes do in a year and i find if it is available, at least in kitchen products, the premium you pay for the commercial alternative is worth every penny...


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I've never used one myself, but Blend-Tec has a great series of videos, called "Will it Blend?" to illustrate the strength of its machines.

https://www.youtube.com/results?sea....0.0.0.93.919.13.13.0...0.0...1ac.HvimylFktVQ

Very entertaining if nothing else.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes I saw those, they blend stuff like batteries, amazing.

At first I was going to get one, but then I finally decided on the VitaMix.

I went in today and bought it for $375. Woohoo! ! ! :icon_cheers:

Salgy, I think the one you linked is the exact one I purchased.

They are supposed to be so strong you can put tree branches in them. I figure I'll just add a banana and some frozen strawberries, and call it the "Fruitcalyptus Smoothie".

Eh what do you think?


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

Tilton said:


> I have a VitaMix 5200 and I absolutely love it.


I also have one and love it. A cinch to use and clean up.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep that's the one I got at Costco today.

I took a pass on the dry mixing container, it was $98 and I just wasn't sure I would really use it. You can grind stuff up in it like wheat and so forth to make flour.

Anyone use that dry container, and what for purpose?


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> Salgy, I think the one you linked is the exact one I purchased.


good choice! sorry i wasn't any help in the purchase decision, but maybe my review will help ease any buyers remorse you may have, considering that could be a new pair of shoes sitting on your counter :biggrin2:

2 things:
1. definitely start the blender at its lowest setting & use the dial to crank up to full throttle... 
2. before plugging it in, make sure that the blender is off & that the dial is set to the lowest setting

you will thank me




zzdocxx said:


> They are supposed to be so strong you can put tree branches in them. I figure I'll just add a banana and some frozen strawberries, and call it the "Fruitcalyptus Smoothie".
> 
> Eh what do you think?


although this technically should be in my "ask a chef a question" thread... i like the name! you might be on to something... now are there any AAAC members who work in marketing?


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> You can grind stuff up in it like wheat and so forth to make flour.


how much flour are you going to be making?

pretty much anything you would be doing at home, you can do in your current container... the blade is different on the dry container, it is made to "throw" what ever you are blending upward allowing it to blend anything dry & hard (think black peppercorns) quickly and evenly... you can accomplish the same thing in your container... set the dial to medium high and the switch to low speed... fill no more than 1/4 of the way with whatever you want to blend & use the on/off switch to "pulse" (essentially throwing the item in the same manner the dry blade was designed to)... you just will not have the same consistency, as quickly as you might get from the dry container: i.e. you can make peanut butter, but it won't be as smooth... you can grind coffee beans, but it won't be uniform...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

zzdocxx said:


> OK.
> ......
> Question: Could the be ground up, say for example in a VitaMix? Looks like they can and you can even buy them that way. Only reason I ask, I have a friend with diverticulitis that flares up occasionally and I think those people are not supposed to eat seeds. Grinding in a coffee mill is mentioned also, but something about them being slightly oily when you do that.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the Chia seeds could be run through a grinder on a fine grid setting and then be safely consumed by a person with Diverticulitis (after consultation with their gastroenterologist, of course!). However, I suspect that might sabotage the seeds stomach filling/appetite reduction function, when they are being ingested 30 minutes prior to sitting down for a meal.

In response to your second question, the seeds seem to have the opposite effect on me, slowing things down a bit and occasionally requiring 'third party' intervention to restore good order in the old 'poop' chute!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Salgy I didn't know the dry container was the one intended for making peanut butter . . . and thanks for the suggestions too. I never even make bread to be honest, just eat it. I could still go back today and get that dry container for $98. Funny I coulda sworn last week the lady said they are normally $124 but she sells them for $89, but yesterday she said they are normally $145 and she sells them for $98. I really do not trust her, what a shame. I mean the VitaMix lady at Costco, she really tried to push that dry blender on me, kinda like Dwight Shrute on "The Office". Well maybe not quite that bad.

Speaking of peanut butter, two things. First, I bought some low calorie peanut butter concoction at Trader Joe's yesterday, one of the regular store guys said it was pretty good, but I got home and tried it and yechh! ! ! Guess I'll return it, the almond butter tempted me, but so much fat (like peanut butter of course).

Second, a question popped into my mind, probably because I have a fairly extensive background in the sciences:
_*
Why is peanut butter so sticky? ? ?*_

Googled it and couldn't find a good answer. Unless you want to accept the answer "because of the peanuts", lol. Ie. I mean chemically speaking what causes it?

OK now about the Chia pet seeds. I actually like having something to crunch between my teeth while I'm drinking the coconut water. But then I'm on vacation this week and when I go back to work probably won't have time to enjoy it, just drink them with water in the morning and evening.

As far as blending them, I suspect part of the benefit may be that globule of gel that forms around each seed, maybe that is soluble fiber, in which case grinding them might not hurt. But either way for me.

With flax seeds, I found they tend to get stuck in my teeth. Now I have noticed that ground up flax is popular, they had it on demo at Costco, probably that's the reason. I was talking to some ladies about the grinding up of seeds, etc., and they said you are actually just supposed to grind up a small amount so that it is fresh. They suggested a coffee grinder for that, however I don't really drink much coffee, so not sure if that helps. They said a coffee grinder is only ~$25 however.

Too many counter trophies!


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> Hey Salgy I didn't know the dry container was the one intended for making peanut butter


doesn't "have" to be... if you were to make & market "zzdocxx's world famous" peanut butter and sell it, you would probably get a smoother result from using the dry container (i could be wrong here though...) you can get a smooth product in the wet container, but you might need to add a little liquid (water) in order to do so...



zzdocxx said:


> They suggested a coffee grinder for that, however I don't really drink much coffee, so not sure if that helps. They said a coffee grinder is only ~$25


that was going to be my suggestion... even if you did drink coffee, a cheap-o coffee grinder dedicated just to seeds (and a separate one for spices if you wanted...) would give you a better, faster grind if you are just going to be buzzing up your chia seeds... a few quick pulses & you can crack them... leave it on & you can get them pretty fine... you could probably find a really cheap one at target for less than $25...



zzdocxx said:


> I bought some low calorie peanut butter concoction at Trader Joe's yesterday, one of the regular store guys said it was pretty good, but I got home and tried it and yechh! ! ! Guess I'll return it, the almond butter tempted me, but so much fat (like peanut butter of course).


i usually find that this is the case... with few exceptions... low-calorie "concoctions" are gross... i find it is better to use the real thing, just more sparingly...



zzdocxx said:


> _*Why is peanut butter so sticky? ? ?*_


i would be willing to bet is has to do with the level of fats found in peanuts... there is a great book that delves into the science of food that i can reference tonight & see if i can give you the "right" answer... since you have a science background & enjoy food/cooking, it is a great read it tells you the hows & whys of cooking... any other AAAC Member reading this: if you don't have a science background, also buy a thesaurus... i had to look up every 3rd word!



zzdocxx said:


> Too many counter trophies!


you can never have too many!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

lol.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

alright... i think i have your answer... in the process of making peanut butter, they use a process called "supercritical fluid extraction" which enables the fats & liquids to stay emulsified without the addition of any standard emulsifiers (lecithin, etc)... the FDA in the 60's were fighting to standardize the content of foods and determined that peanut butter should be 90% peanuts, so it was a natural way to keep the product in suspension with out adding unnecessary ingredients... this link tells you the of the FDA's involvement with peanut butter... pretty interesting read... it is through the process of the supercritical fluid extraction that actually leads to the stickiness of the peanut butter itself... i found an interesting article about the chemical composition of a peanut...

and, finally, just in case you didn't know, arachibutyrophobia is the fear peanut butter sticking to the roof of your mouth!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Veddy interesting.

Sounds complicated. When I was a kid, my mom only got us the "just peanuts and salt" type, eg. Laura Scudders.

And, think about those stores that grind it up right there, nothing fancy about that.

Yet the peanut butter that comes out, I <<think>> it is still sticky. (I've sampled it but don't remember if I ever bought a container.)


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> Yet the peanut butter that comes out, I <<think>> it is still sticky.


_less_ sticky... as will any who's oil separates on the counter... most of the "all natural" peanut butters will be less sticky than their regular counterparts


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Didn't know that, though it seems the "unnatural" ones such as Jiffy, Skippy, etc., are made to be easy to spread.

OK it was the birthday of a friend of mine, since 1rst grade, we were next door neighbors.

Went back to Costco and bought another one to give him as a gift, lol.

I was talking to his wife earlier and mentioned I had bought one, she was saying she uses one of those electric handheld milkshake stirrers, the kind you hold and put into the glass, to make breakfast for their three highschool-age kids every day. They have to be made one at a time.



So I surprised them, it was fun.


----------

